# its a size-ist issue....



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the thing, I'm getting two babies on saturday, and iv got them a massive cage, its 2ft by 2ft by 3ft, so..... Do I put them in my smaller cage while they're babies and let them grow, then move them to the big cage, or would that stress them? Do I just put them in the big one right away? 

It is a monster of a cage! 

When I get home ill take a pic and upload it so you can see? Oppinions are very much appriciated thanks everyone!!

H xxx


----------



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

If you put them in the smaller cage to start with, it'll be easier to bond with them as with the big cage they might get a little lost an hide. So I think small cage, then when they're used to you, put them in the big cage


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhhh yes, that makes a lot of sense!  thanks hehhe I'm so excited now lol, can't wait! Got to get it all kitted out hehe x
Thanks!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Leave them in the big cage unless bar spacing is an issue, their personalities will develop no matter what I promise. 

An easy way to socialize the rats to you is to sit with the cage open and stick a hand/arm/head in and just let them explore you without moving or going to grab them. They will learn you're not such a big scary creature after all!


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

well i dont think they will be amazingly scared of me, as they've been handled a lot already  but hummmmmm

big cage versus small cage! bah!

the bar spacing might actually be a little issue, they wouldnt get out.....but they might struggle feetwise........ xxx


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Loulie said:


> but they might struggle feetwise


As in the floor bar spacing is questionable? There's several things you can do to help cover that, try getting a couple sheets of coroplast and cutting it to size, then cover those with fleece to soak up any piddles and keep their feet dry.

Ultimately you know it's up to you which cage you use, I am just of the belief that bigger is always better in rat homes. ;D


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

If the floor bar spacing is larger than 1/2by1/2 an inch, it will be an issue for rats of any age, and needs to be covered.

People were asking about the bar spacing of the walls though, babies can get out of 1 inch bar spacing.

I'm also of the thought that a bigger cage is better. I've always put them straight into a large cage.


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

good good good, all good stuff! right so.......putting them straight into the big cage as they cant get out of the bars, and covering the floors with fleecy stuff (there arent that many actually, im filling it with levels and ropes and hammocks etc 

faaaaabulous thankyou so much! xxx


----------



## distancel (May 14, 2011)

Our two girls went straight into an enormous cage (according to cage calculator it's big enough for 6) and there were no problems at all. The only 'problem' I had was going to buy the cage from the supply store and the lady thought I was very weird as I told her it was for two females (she must have thought I had lots more than that), but I just wanted the largest cage I could get...Also it's good to have a larger cage than necessary in case you ever add to your rats  (We're going to have five in the cage soon lol).


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

well i just used the calculator ( i was curious ) and it says i can have 4 rats comfortably or 5 with lots of time out the cage 

knew it was big enough, well, the bar spacing is 3/4 of an inch  so they cant get out and the flooring is the same, and there is only one shelf thats actually wire so they will be allllll fine

a week today!!! so excited! cant wait! ill put pics up as soon as possible for you all!

Hxxx


----------

